# Is Radeon HD 7970 compatible with an Nvidia 3D vision enabled monitor?



## 15th Warlock (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys, just got back from our vacation, and heard about this shiny new card released by AMD, I'm itching to get my hands on a couple of those cards, but I also just ordered a couple new Acer 27" 3D monitors to complete my surround 3D setup (5760x1080p)

My question is: are the 7970s gonna be able to output 3D graphics to these monitors in Eyefinity, or am I stuck with Nvidia for the rest of my life?

If you guys have had any experience using a 7970 card with an Nvidia 3D vision monitor, or if you have any info on the subject, your input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2012)

Compatable monitors are here: http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-hd3d/pages/supported-hardware.aspx


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Compatable monitors are here: http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-hd3d/pages/supported-hardware.aspx



Thank you very much for your reply  

Then Kepler it is


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Then Kepler it is



Whenever that's going to be.  You could try posting over on the AMD game forums to see what some of them have to say.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jan 13, 2012)

I know this will sound "fanboy" but if you want 3D Vision/3D Surround with 3D Glasses stay away from AMD and go with Nvidia.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Whenever that's going to be.



My thoughts exactly  Was anxious to hear any news from CES but it was a no show... Will try posting on their boards thanks for the suggestion 



MasterInvader said:


> I know this will sound "fanboy" but if you want 3D Vision/3D Surround with 3D Glasses stay away from AMD and go with Nvidia.



I know, passive effectively cuts horizontal resolution in half, so until someone releases a passive 3D monitor display at 1920x2160 or higher, the best 3D experience will be with active glasses  

It's just that the 7970 looks so hot and OCs so well that I wanted a piece of the action, reminds me of my good old 9800XT...


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2012)

1H 2012. That info was directly from an Nvidia rep at CES. It didnt even show its face either...


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> 1H 2012. That info was directly from an Nvidia rep at CES. It didnt even show its face either...



1H meaning somewhere in between January and June? Let's just say I have some reservations about that.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 13, 2012)

If they don't come out when HD 7950 is launched (February) then you likely won't see them till summer. I am happy to be wrong (I am waiting for GK100 myself) but its not looking good.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes... reserve away (Im with you on that)...but only time will tell. July 1 I call shens!


----------

